# Sending pm's



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

I seem to be having trouble sending pm's to people. Most pm's I send are going to my outbox but not coming up as sent messages, what could this be? 
Thanks will

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

They stay there until the recipient reads them


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Ahh I see thanks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ptrefonas (Nov 22, 2013)

Moderators,

Could you please set me up on PM's? :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

you don't have access until you have met the required post count, please don't ask what that is as it's undisclosed. JUst keep posting, you'll soon have that and access to the FS section


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ptrefonas,
To gain access to the market place/PMs, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## ptrefonas (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for that ... this is a great forum so add more posts won't be an issue!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ptrefonas said:


> Thanks for that ... this is a great forum so add more posts won't be an issue!


Hi ptrefonas, Where are you in Reading ? Reading was my home town for 28 years before moving to Pembrokeshire.
Hoggy.


----------



## ptrefonas (Nov 22, 2013)

I am in the Winnersh / Wokingham area off of Reading Road


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ptrefonas, Thanks, Knew Wokingham well 50 years ago in my youth..  
Hoggy.


----------



## ptrefonas (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, Hoggy!

Could you PM me a means of contacting WAK? I have several people suggesting he could assist on my ABS Sensor replacement ... I also am interested in a few mods he has done in the past.

Failing that, could you offer a suggestion to find a reputable shop around Reading to do my electrical repairs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ptrefonas said:


> Thanks, Hoggy!
> 
> Could you PM me a means of contacting WAK? I have several people suggesting he could assist on my ABS Sensor replacement ... I also am interested in a few mods he has done in the past.
> 
> ...


Hi, click link to PM Wak. Can't help with anything in Reading area, been away for 40 years 

ucp.php?i=pm&mode=compose&u=3612

Hoggy.


----------



## ptrefonas (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks!

Btw, I am still not authorized to send PM's.
Could you please enable the feature?
(I am now a member of TTOC, as well)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ptrefonas said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Btw, I am still not authorized to send PM's.
> Could you please enable the feature?
> (I am now a member of TTOC, as well)


Hi, If you have joined the TTOC.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## ptrefonas (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, Hoggy ... it is complete!


----------

